# CPU red light 2 digit code "00" Asus X99--Deluxe



## jaggerwild (Jan 21, 2018)

OK so, I have a X99-DELUXE. When I got it had five bent pins, fixed them. POPPED in my 26630L -V3 CPU, hit power. I get the CPU red light(constant)and 00 debug code. The pins are aligned, I use a micro scope and sowing needle's(should see me shaking then!). But I've got it down where I can save bent backwards pins(Usually), not always but most times. Anyway, I've tried the bios flashback, still no go. Need suggestions..........Notes: The CPU, memory and PSU all work in a Asus-X99-A so im certain its not my hardware. On most older high end ASUS boards the "00" usually means a corrupt bios, I even have a X79 P9X79-LE exact same issue(bent pins fixed/aligned) and hit power it CPU light comes on and code "00".


----------



## Flaky (Jan 21, 2018)

What is the origin of that motherboard? 

It's highly unlikely, but the bios chip might be dead.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 21, 2018)

I tried swapping the E prom on the X79, but a Very good suggestion, you get a like for that THANK YOU!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Read Page 1-21 through 1-26 of your mobo manual

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Manual/

That cpu is not on the list either.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_CPU/

If you haven't done so already give the bios update a shot, sometimes bios have to be downgraded to work as well

Heres a complete list up to September of last year.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 21, 2018)

board requires bios 1701+ for that chip
also could still be the stocket not all cpus use all the pins it only takes one for it not to post


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> board requires bios 1701+ for that chip
> also could still be the stocket not all cpus use all the pins it only takes one for it not to post



Yup just gave him all technical resources outside of engineers direct lines to help him lol


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 21, 2018)

For X99, qcode 00 is 99% dead CPU and/or motherboard


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> For X99, qcode 00 is 99% dead CPU and/or motherboard



It is pretty funny that in the manual it states that 00 is not used


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 21, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> It is pretty funny that in the manual it states that 00 is not used


hes not wrong tho 00 means it can't even get past basic cpu int usually means its fawked


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> hes not wrong tho 00 means it can't even get past basic cpu int usually means its fawked



No I get y'all it's just that it's weird what Asus does.  Now there's another thing that's on those boards and I think there is a LED indicator for the CPU as well so I mean if that's either lit up or not or something like that from what I read in the manual could very well be the CPU might be messed up but I think he said earlier that he tried it in another motherboard and it worked correctly so it could very well be the motherboard itself


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 21, 2018)

its a xeon in a desktop board with a known fubared socket ...
RIP


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 21, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> its a xeon in a desktop board with a known fubared socket ...
> RIP




yeppie, ASUS Gen I Deluxe X99 had tons of small problems with frying CPU being one of them. Some hardware site figured that out right after the release.

For X99 00 code is never good. Best case scenario OP lost a CPU. Worse case scenario OP lost both CPU and MoBo


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 21, 2018)

Flaky said:


> What is the origin of that motherboard?
> 
> It's highly unlikely, but the bios chip might be dead.



I pulled the Eprom, to make sure no bent missing legs. Also tried another......THANK YOU THOUGH!!!!!

So, I was looking over the PCB cause as OneMoar said "its a xeon in a desktop board with a known fubared socket ..." which is partly true. As it is Very hard to align the pins when you have, 2011(I think more now)? And if there not perfect, your SOL. This made me think, I have a good micro scope so I could go on the pretenses  that I might have the pins straight. Meaning something else is amiss, boom 5 minute's under the scope found a missing CAP right on the underside of the VRM'S(on top is the VRM'S/otherside of the board).
So sense I have a similar board, I looked at it's ceramic Cap and measured it on diode mode. On the X99-A it show a slow count down to 0, so I found a ceramic cap. removed the pads of the missing cap. Put a good cap in its place. Issue is now, on the X99-Deluxe it counts up(with good cap in place, on resistance mode) on the X99-A it counts down to zero. Could this be cause of Beefier VRM'S on the DELUXE, cheaper ones on the X99-A? I swapped it out twice to make sure, same results (im not removing the one off my good board, I know it show no confidence in my skillz but not ruining a good board) for a dead board.
SO I need direction here roll the dice n power it up? I still haven't looked over the entire CPB, there may be other missing parts(might have been kicking around a work bench for a while and knocked off stuff). There are no markings on a ceramic cap, though I do notice I have gray one and tan ones. Anyone think that it would still work without the resistor from the VRM"S? Should we vote?
Think im a power it up watch it go boom! I don't think a missing Ceramic Cap would stop it from booting.






 Guess Im just a noob


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 22, 2018)

did you get the polarity of the cap right ?
also you sure it was missing sometimes they just don't put on there

the point about the socket is ASUS x99 boards kill cpus nobody knows why they just do

and if its not dead nuts strait it won't work its not use being square in relation to other pins it needs to have the right bend in it so it makes good contract

the resistor is a different story tho the vrm needs those for a variety of things from controlling drain to measuring its self or just suppressing noise


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 24, 2018)

Update the CPU went south, its still covered with 30 warranty. Won't be doing that any more . I put it back in the good board X99-A it showed the same "00" so its gone...................

"the point about the socket is ASUS x99 boards kill cpus nobody knows why they just do

and if its not dead nuts strait it won't work its not use being square in relation to other pins it needs to have the right bend in it so it makes good contract

the resistor is a different story tho the vrm needs those for a variety of things from controlling drain to measuring its self or just suppressing noise"

Yeah the resistor went back in no issue, ceramic caps used to clean up power delivery(I assume without having a schematic). Wish you would have posted that first, but it was already too late.........Im a change the title to Asus X99 kills CPU'S


----------

